# unusable mogadore permits.



## Dopey Fudd (Jun 15, 2008)

Because there was lack of annoucements , I come to find out the mogadore waterfowl controlled hunt draw was held a WEEK early this year! SO, I am now looking for permits that won't be used for both wingfoot, and mogadore. If you find you are unable to use the ones you have, please contact me, I will be certain to use them.


----------



## Dopey Fudd (Jun 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Dopey Fudd (Jun 15, 2008)

asking again


----------

